# Question about European hedgehogs...



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Do they ever have colouring like the chocolate/brown African hedgehogs?

Just wondering, because four years ago, I saw one outside in Sweden and it didn't look wild... It definitely had a white belly. It's been bothering me for four years, and especially now that I have an African hedgehog with a very similar look, I keep thinking about how I should've done something. I didn't know much about hedgehogs then... I could not identify it as wild or domesticated, but all the pictures I've seen of European hedgehogs have been much darker, even the "lightest" ones are pretty dark compared to the one I saw.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

From what I know, they only come in brown, no white bellies. That little guy may have been a African Pygmy. Hopefully he got picked up.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I'm hoping if he was an African pygmy, he was picked up. He was in a pretty big park (Slottsskogen in Göteborg), and out in the daytime, so hopefully someone recognized him as a pet and took him in... 

I just wish I had known more about hedgehogs when I saw him...


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

They are always brown (with the exception of albino of course) but the shade can vary. Some are lighter or darker than others. Then there's the (Northern/Southern) white breasted hedgehog which is often a little lighter and has, obviously, a white chest. But I don't think they live in Scandinavia.


----------

